# Giuseppi Martucci



## ScipioAfricanus

Just came across this Italian Composer, and I'm enjoying him immensely. He is a blend of Brahms and Wagner. His 2 symphonies and 2 piano concertos are very compact and brilliant. He composed music of all spheres except Opera.
Here is his bio from Wiki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giuseppe_Martucci

Here is his 1st symphony from youtube


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Martucci's 2nd Piano Trio


----------



## stevenski

i concur Scipio; currently listening to Cello sonata; his second subjects and slow movements are almost invariable touching, and he has(mainly) a discernible STYLE; I also recommend the aching "La canzone dei Ricordi""Memory songs", esp sung by Freni. i will rehear the symphonies and more chamber music but i put the piano concerti almost with the 2 x Brahms in inspiration, grandeur, beautiful orchestration; and he, is , at his best, in the league of Scharwenka(Xavier) at HIS best , ie in the third and fourth piano concerti(of Scharwenka), another neglected composer who is genuinely OF QUALITY(Bruch and Parry are others) and not just quite good or fun or very uneven(a la Rubinstein/Raff, fun and sometimes, but unequally, inspired as they are, especially when played by the exuberant Michael Ponti!:Steve


----------



## AH music

Found the beginnings of a thread on this fine composer, discovered thanks to one of those affordable sets by Brilliant Classics. So far I have never felt let down by them, and have only praise for the recording and performances of the symphonies, concertos and other orchestral works on these discs. I would agree that Martucci produced work of a consistent high quality - the first symphony and first piano concerto are the more approachable of the larger works, often powerful and moving, as well as most of the smaller pieces too. The cello sonata is a fine piece too.


----------



## Blancrocher

ScipioAfricanus said:


> He composed music of all spheres except Opera.


Though Martucci didn't compose any operas, he did compose "La Canzone dei Ricordi," a quite moving and operatic orchestral song cycle.






Martucci was the teacher of Respighi, and this work was apparently the inspiration for the latter's "Il tramonto" (one of my favorite works). The two composers are often paired together on disk.


----------



## Der Titan

ScipioAfricanus said:


> He is a blend of Brahms and Wagner.


I like Martuccis 2nd symphony very much and will more and more explore this composer, also chamber music. Martucci isn't easy. But my experience with the 2nd symphony is that the music is getting better and better if you listen to it more often. But Martucci is not a blend of Brahms and Wagner, that sounds strange to me. This is music of a certain noblesse - completely strange to Wagner. He is a man of his own, but in his noblesse he is close to Brahms and Elgar. And sometimes he sounds a bit like Sibelius. But he is not Brahms, Elgar or Sibelius, he is Martucci. In comparing him to other composers, you make him second-rate. You don't say Elgar reminds me to Martucci, but say Martucci reminds me to Elgar. That's not fair. Just listen.


----------



## EchoEcho

My fave is his La Canzone dei ricordi (The Song of Memories) off of this Naxos album









I confess though that it has been a while since I heard it. Gotta fire it up again.


----------



## Der Titan

As far as I know you have two competitors in this field. I have this box:









This is from Brilliant Classics. Of course the Philharmonia Orchestra is very good. If you buy it used ( Amazon marketplace) , I have seen it still to an affordable price, at least in Germany. But as far as I know this repertoire is also recorded by Naxos. You also have some CDs of Martuccis chamber music from Brilliant Classics and Naxos.

But is there anybody who knows which performances are better?


----------

